# Fairplex RR Explained & Explored Pt.2



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Every year the Fairplex volunteers add to and change the railroad. This shot from 2007 shows a building under construction.












The building turned out to be a Pacific Electric station, a point-to-point tribute to the "Red Car" trolleys that used to criss-cross Southern California.












The Fairplex Railroad has a number of sponsors in cash and kind. Trains feature containers and tankers that call out various credit unions, banks, unions, garden railroad societies, and G-scale equipment makers, among other supporters.






















This building, from 2007 before San-Val closed, is a replica of Al Kramer's old shop. We who were there can imagine the BBQ out in the parking lot during BTS weekend.












These days the Piper Aircraft hangars are a call-out to Sue & Ross Piper of Rainbow Ridge for their help teaching Precision Board construction tips to the Fairplex volunteers.












During the LA County Fair, over a million visitors a year pass by the Fairplex Garden RR, stopping along the fence to enjoy as many as 30 trains running at a time.












These are a few of the engines that Fairplex volunteers ran on the Saturday of the MLS picnic.












They have great equipment storage...












Color coded mainlines plus the mountain loops...












And plenty of wire.






















And new this year, kids at the Fair can race Percy and Thomas!












Roll on! All thanks to the LA County Fair Association and the Fairplex Garden Railroad volunteers!"


Carla Breitner -- SWMTP (She Who Must Take Pictures)


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Gary....great photos...great story. Somehow, I've missed the SanVal building...but gonna look for it next time.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful images, Carla. Gary, it's so nice to have you present Carla's images. They're such a pleasure to see.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Carla and Gary,

Thanks for the wonderful pictures and great Tour. I always look forward to your recap of the events.


Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

A show is never complete with out you two. Thanks for the great pictures. 

PS We got to get you two to come to Marty's


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Beautiful pictures and very interesting post/article. Thanks for posting both parts of this great model railroad, I enjoyed it very much. 
Very inspirational showing lots of nice ideas! 
Just one request (if allowed...): could you post some detail pictures of the roads and the cars and trucks running on it? You wrote it the original old tracks were used for the roads, but how did you embed them in the concrete of the roads? 
And the wheels of the trucks, are those train wheels with tires glued on or something? And are all wheels guided by the tracks or only the front axles?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The cars/truck ride on the rails, front and back. The rails are embedded in the concrete, I walked on them. I think this installation predates anyone on this thread's involvement. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great photos 

Thanks Gary and Carla


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

My earliest recollection of the Fairplex layout was about the age of four or five, probably 1947 or 1948. The vehicles were running at that time. As Greg mentioned, the rails for the cars and trucks are embedded in concrete roads. When I ran my #346 loco during SWGRS a couple of weeks ago, I was walking on some of the roads as a pathway. This was soon after the conclusion of WWII and about the time the layout was reopened for visitors. Very cool place for a kid that loved trains!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been looking for some old vintage photos of the Fairplex Railroad. I finally found one from 1949! This is the railroad I remember.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for the info about the roads guys! That sound like a very steady construction. Would be something to try out for my own layout. 
Still hoping for some close up pics ;-)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There's really nothing to see, the rails are pretty well embedded in the cement, you cannot see ties, joiners, or power feeds. Very old part of the layout. I believe it is still the 1:24 standard gauge. 

I did not search out any of the vehicles when I was there, there were none on the layout. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually the rails that were used for the vehicles was Gauge 3 or 2 1/2 inch wide between the rails as was the original Fairplex layout.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Right, that's what I meant by "I believe it is still the 1:24 standard gauge".... 

Of course 4' 8-1/2" in 1:24 is slightly smaller if you do it strictly mathematically... 

Regards, Greg


----------

